# Coach Outlet x Peanuts 2022



## stardustgirl

I haven't seen a lot of buzz around this collection, but it dropped this morning. There are some really cute holiday-theme things, but some items look like they're repeats of previous releases (like the signature print Snoopy bag charm).
I love the print on this bag; I wish they had made a scarf.


----------



## Alexa5

They have some really cute prints!  I bought a card case and coin case.


----------



## cheremushki

I just came here to say they have peanuts!  And I think it looks cuter than Disney, and normally I'm not into cartoons at all!


----------



## lill_canele

cheremushki said:


> I just came here to say they have peanuts!  And I think it looks cuter than Disney, and normally I'm not into cartoons at all!


Agree, I'm not much of a cartoon person on SLGs and bags, but this is quite cute!


----------



## ildera5

Just saw online; looks cute, and I do like the Christmas / Winter themes


----------



## nyeredzi

Quite a lot of pieces in this collection. I like the sweaters, especially this one:


----------



## pammbw

I thought the collection was very cute and well done, but I was lamenting the lack of Lucy items. A 5 cent advice booth bag or shirt would have been very cool, or a kissing booth one lol. 

But ultimately I have to lobby strongly for an entire line of Pigpen items. Big sellers guaranteed!


----------



## stardustgirl

nyeredzi said:


> Quite a lot of pieces in this collection. I like the sweaters, especially this one:


I love that design too. If I didn't already have that in a t-shirt and sweatshirt, I'd have gone for it (non-Coach items). 
It looks like they added socks today. I didn't see those yesterday, and today it's 85 items vs 84 yesterday.


----------



## Suzanne B.

nyeredzi said:


> Quite a lot of pieces in this collection. I like the sweaters, especially this one:
> 
> View attachment 5640241


I really like this one and the yellow one too.


----------



## GatorMom

I wasn’t too sure how I’d like the brown, but it’s better in person.  Now trying to talk myself into/out of the Nolita “Let It Snow”, because that one sings to me lol


----------



## Alexa5

Here is the amazon green card case


----------



## GatorMom

Alexa5 said:


> Here is the amazon green card case
> 
> View attachment 5643675


Love these prints


----------



## stardustgirl

I got mostly holiday things, plus the bag charms.


----------



## Alexa5

stardustgirl said:


> I got mostly holiday things, plus the bag charms.
> 
> View attachment 5643733


Cute!


----------



## oldbag

stardustgirl said:


> I got mostly holiday things, plus the bag charms.
> 
> View attachment 5643733


Well I'm impressed. You bought such nice things. I just bought my first Coach Peanuts; the notebook. I only wish there were more Charlie Brown items. We are so much alike. Charlie and I get each other.


----------



## Lake Effect

oldbag said:


> Well I'm impressed. You bought such nice things. I just bought my first Coach Peanuts; the notebook. I only wish there were more Charlie Brown items. We are so much alike. Charlie and I get each other.


Side note, bonus to find out CB specials included in one one of my subscriptions! Watched the Great Pumpkin for the first time in ages, after I got in bed last night. I had forgotten about his costume haha.


----------



## GatorMom

I love the painted ears and details on the gold fob. I wanted to hang him from my rear view but I know if he gets to swinging I’ll have a broken windshield


----------



## paula3boys

I was happy to see that the notebook and pencil case I wanted from this new collection went down in price from the initial launch. I was able to snag them before they sold out


----------



## Naminé

GatorMom said:


> I love the painted ears and details on the gold fob. I wanted to hang him from my rear view but I know if he gets to swinging I’ll have a broken windshield
> 
> View attachment 5644368


Adorbs!


----------



## jxwilliams

paula3boys said:


> I was happy to see that the notebook and pencil case I wanted from this new collection went down in price from the initial launch. I was able to snag them before they sold out


Me too! I almost held off for thanksgiving sales but the prices were too good with the additional 15% off!


----------



## HeatherL

I needed something from this collection so I did get two items.  I wanted so much more but (so far) have stopped myself.  Here are my cuties!  I think they did awesome with these prints and the quality as well.


----------



## oldbag

HeatherL said:


> I needed something from this collection so I did get two items.  I wanted so much more but (so far) have stopped myself.  Here are my cuties!  I think they did awesome with these prints and the quality as well.
> View attachment 5648144


I bought the exact two items. The notebook arrived on Saturday and I am awaiting the card case. It has been more than 10 years or so but these new Peanuts design drew me back in.


----------



## HeatherL

oldbag said:


> I bought the exact two items. The notebook arrived on Saturday and I am awaiting the card case. It has been more than 10 years or so but these new Peanuts design drew me back in.


I ordered on the day they released, got the card case within 4 days and didn’t get the notebook until Saturday.
I skipped the last collection but loved this one and had to have something from it.


----------



## cheremushki

Notebook and pen case sold out in Canadian side.  I'm kind of glad that I can stop mulling over it.


----------



## Alexa5

Forgot to show the coin case:


----------



## musiclover

Alexa5 said:


> Forgot to show the coin case:
> 
> View attachment 5648758


I love the denim colour. The ski items are so cute!  What are you doing to put in your coin case?  Do you think it would comfortably hold a set of ear buds and not stretch the leather?


----------



## Alexa5

musiclover said:


> I love the denim colour. The ski items are so cute!  What are you doing to put in your coin case?  Do you think it would comfortably hold a set of ear buds and not stretch the leather?


Thanks!  They are fairly large at 4 inches and at least 1/2 in deep?  I put money in mine as an alternative to a mini skinny.


----------



## musiclover

Alexa5 said:


> Thanks!  They are fairly large at 4 inches and at least 1/2 in deep?  I put money in mine as an alternative to a mini skinny.


That’s a great idea!


----------



## chanrenee7

stardustgirl said:


> I haven't seen a lot of buzz around this collection, but it dropped this morning. There are some really cute holiday-theme things, but some items look like they're repeats of previous releases (like the signature print Snoopy bag charm).
> I love the print on this bag; I wish they had made a scarf.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5639763


I just noticed this collection on 11/3/22, I wonder what did I miss??? I got both medium size Snoopy collectibles and the medium size Woodstock.  I hope the Woodstock bag charm and Charlie Brown Bear collectible become  available.  I may get the 2 snoopy wrislets too.  I love this collection.


----------



## cathavenicethings

In case anybody is on the fence ... 20% off today plus Rakuten 11% cashback today.  I kept putting off buying and missed out on the pencil case which is a small bummer.  Anyway, aside from the good sale today, I should mention it looks like they recently added a few more items including this coin purse--unless I just didn't notice it before.


----------



## Alexa5

chanrenee7 said:


> I just noticed this collection on 11/3/22, I wonder what did I miss??? I got both medium size Snoopy collectibles and the medium size Woodstock.  I hope the Woodstock bag charm and Charlie Brown Bear collectible become  available.  I may get the 2 snoopy wrislets too.  I love this collection.


I think you only missed the notebook and pencil case--most other things are still available as they haven't dropped the prices much yet.


----------



## chanrenee7

Alexa5 said:


> I think you only missed the notebook and pencil case--most other things are still available as they haven't dropped the prices much yet.


Thank you so much!!!


----------



## paula3boys

I saw the pencil case online today. Someone said they called c/s and a few stores still have the notebook.


----------



## chanrenee7

chanrenee7 said:


> I just noticed this collection on 11/3/22, I wonder what did I miss??? I got both medium size Snoopy collectibles and the medium size Woodstock.  I hope the Woodstock bag charm and Charlie Brown Bear collectible become  available.  I may get the 2 snoopy wrislets too.  I love this collection.


----------



## chanrenee7

paula3boys said:


> I saw the pencil case online today. Someone said they called c/s and a few stores still have the notebook.


There is 1 notebook available, if you so desire.


----------



## cathavenicethings

paula3boys said:


> I saw the pencil case online today. Someone said they called c/s and a few stores still have the notebook.


AAUGH! (as Peanuts would say!)  I guess it is popular because looks like they are sold out again on the pencil case it again.  I missed it!


----------



## chanrenee7

cathavenicethings said:


> AAUGH! (as Peanuts would say!)  I guess it is popular because looks like they are sold out again on the pencil case it again.  I missed it!


It is still showing in my wishlist.  Try googling the Style No. CE961 and it should pop up.


----------



## cathavenicethings

chanrenee7 said:


> It is still showing in my wishlist.  Try googling the Style No. CE961 and it should pop up.


Unfortunately it still shows Sold Out for me.  I'm in the US.  Not sure if you are in a different country.


----------



## chanrenee7

cathavenicethings said:


> Unfortunately it still shows Sold Out for me.  I'm in the US.  Not sure if you are in a different country.


Yes, I am here in the US.  I see that it is now sold out too.  It must be really popular. Lol


----------



## Alexa5

The prices are finally reduced and there is an extra 25% off, fyi.


----------



## paula3boys

Alexa5 said:


> The prices are finally reduced and there is an extra 25% off, fyi.


They keep raising the prices at the outlet when they add the additional discount. The wristlet is the same price today with 25% off as it was when I looked a few days ago with only 15% off.


----------



## paula3boys

chanrenee7 said:


> There is 1 notebook available, if you so desire.


It was more than the price I paid so I passed. I was able to get the notebook and pencil case for total of $39.99 a few weeks ago. Price on notebook was raised to $48 then with 25% off (if it was available today) means $36 before tax for the one item. No thanks. I am not playing Coach's pricing games.


----------



## lorihmatthews

paula3boys said:


> It was more than the price I paid so I passed. I was able to get the notebook and pencil case for total of $39.99 a few weeks ago. Price on notebook was raised to $48 then with 25% off (if it was available today) means $36 before tax for the one item. No thanks. I am not playing Coach's pricing games.


Drives me nuts when they do that. I'm always on the site with my calculator.


----------



## paula3boys

lorihmatthews said:


> Drives me nuts when they do that. I'm always on the site with my calculator.


Ditto. It is quite insulting, as though they don't think we can think or do math


----------



## cathavenicethings

paula3boys said:


> It was more than the price I paid so I passed. I was able to get the notebook and pencil case for total of $39.99 a few weeks ago. Price on notebook was raised to $48 then with 25% off (if it was available today) means $36 before tax for the one item. No thanks. I am not playing Coach's pricing games.


OMG you're right!  I was just checking if they have the pencil case in stock and not looking at the pricing.  Super annoying when businesses do things like this!!!


----------



## Alexa5

paula3boys said:


> They keep raising the prices at the outlet when they add the additional discount. The wristlet is the same price today with 25% off as it was when I looked a few days ago with only 15% off.





paula3boys said:


> It was more than the price I paid so I passed. I was able to get the notebook and pencil case for total of $39.99 a few weeks ago. Price on notebook was raised to $48 then with 25% off (if it was available today) means $36 before tax for the one item. No thanks. I am not playing Coach's pricing games.


I am referring to all of the other items as the notebook/pencil case have been gone for a while.  Everything else I had been looking at is now 60% off instead of 50% off, and the wristlet was marked down online as well.  But I can't say for every item..just that most of them are cheaper and have 25% off.


----------



## chanrenee7

paula3boys said:


> It was more than the price I paid so I passed. I was able to get the notebook and pencil case for total of $39.99 a few weeks ago. Price on notebook was raised to $48 then with 25% off (if it was available today) means $36 before tax for the one item. No thanks. I am not playing Coach's pricing games.


Lol, wow I can't believe Coach does this.


----------



## Suzanne B.

paula3boys said:


> They keep raising the prices at the outlet when they add the additional discount. The wristlet is the same price today with 25% off as it was when I looked a few days ago with only 15% off.


Yea, as someone once said, it's 'Coach math'. And apparently they think most of us are too stupid to figure it out.


----------



## Alexa5

I agree they do that a lot.  That is why I am surprised that all of the other snoopy items (other than the pencil case and notebook that have been mostly sold out for a while) are marked down with the discount.  So for anyone looking for items other than those, the prices are much better than they were.  Happy shopping!


----------



## paula3boys

chanrenee7 said:


> Lol, wow I can't believe Coach does this.


Not the first time they have done it and not the last time I am sure.


Alexa5 said:


> I agree they do that a lot.  That is why I am surprised that all of the other snoopy items (other than the pencil case and notebook that have been mostly sold out for a while) are marked down with the discount.  So for anyone looking for items other than those, the prices are much better than they were.  Happy shopping!


The Snoopy wristlet was same exact price before the 25% as it is now that they implemented the 25%. I didn't look at all the other Snoopy items. I did also notice that a rainbow card holder I had looked at was same price after 25% as before 25%. I can't speak for all items but these and a few others were not any lower.


----------



## Alexa5

All of the other items than the ones you listed are lower.  Many are gone now as people had been watching for the price drop.  I had been watching many styles and all were reduced.  I get the few items you were looking at were not but all of the other items were.  I was just trying to let people know for those looking for all of the other items before they sold out.  I get Coach math but in this case almost the entire snoopy collection was reduced.


----------



## chanrenee7

Alexa5 said:


> All of the other items than the ones you listed are lower.  Many are gone now as people had been watching for the price drop.  I had been watching many styles and all were reduced.  I get the few items you were looking at were not but all of the other items were.  I was just trying to let people know for those looking for all of the other items before they sold out.  I get Coach math but in this case almost the entire snoopy collection was reduced.


Yeah, you're right.  All the collectible plush dolls went down to 195.00.


----------



## cathavenicethings

Here is the coin purse.  Colors not quite as vibrant as on the website or in my pics but still oh so cute cute cute!  I just love the round shape with the round snow globe and all of the colors and Snoopy and Woodstock!  Just so cute!  Anyway, it fits quite a bit.  I fit in 7 cards vertically (also fits horizontally but it would be a pain to do that way), about 7 bills (too bad they weren't hundos! Haha!), and a mini mini lip gloss with bit of room to spare.  It fits quite a bit so I'll probably be using it as my wallet for the holiday season.


----------



## chanrenee7

cathavenicethings said:


> Here is the coin purse.  Colors not quite as vibrant as on the website or in my pics but still oh so cute cute cute!  I just love the round shape with the round snow globe and all of the colors and Snoopy and Woodstock!  Just so cute!  Anyway, it fits quite a bit.  I fit in 7 cards vertically (also fits horizontally but it would be a pain to do that way), about 7 bills (too bad they weren't hundos! Haha!), and a mini mini lip gloss with bit of room to spare.  It fits quite a bit so I'll probably be using it as my wallet for the holiday season.
> 
> View attachment 5656360
> 
> 
> View attachment 5656361
> 
> 
> View attachment 5656362


Super cute!!!


----------



## Alexa5

cathavenicethings said:


> Here is the coin purse.  Colors not quite as vibrant as on the website or in my pics but still oh so cute cute cute!  I just love the round shape with the round snow globe and all of the colors and Snoopy and Woodstock!  Just so cute!  Anyway, it fits quite a bit.  I fit in 7 cards vertically (also fits horizontally but it would be a pain to do that way), about 7 bills (too bad they weren't hundos! Haha!), and a mini mini lip gloss with bit of room to spare.  It fits quite a bit so I'll probably be using it as my wallet for the holiday season.
> 
> View attachment 5656360
> 
> 
> View attachment 5656361
> 
> 
> View attachment 5656362


I love the coin cases.  I use them for cash and they are a good size.  Enjoy!


----------



## CoachMaven

I was able to grab a notebook and pencil case when it went down to half price plus 15% off. It’s my early birthday gift from me to me, lol. I’ve been wanting a notebook for work and my current pencil case is about 10 yrs old and the zipper is getting finicky.


----------



## cathavenicethings

All of my Coach Snoopy collection.  It's enough for me.  I keep telling myself that anyway!  Lol!  The bag is going on her first field trip today!  Yay!


----------



## Alexa5

cathavenicethings said:


> View attachment 5660032
> 
> All of my Coach Snoopy collection.  It's enough for me.  I keep telling myself that anyway!  Lol!  The bag is going on her first field trip today!  Yay!


They are both so cute!


----------



## elvisfan4life

pammbw said:


> I thought the collection was very cute and well done, but I was lamenting the lack of Lucy items. A 5 cent advice booth bag or shirt would have been very cool, or a kissing booth one lol.
> 
> But ultimately I have to lobby strongly for an entire line of Pigpen items. Big sellers guaranteed!


I have the pigpen items from last time they are so cute


----------



## ChrisA1984NJ

Is anyone still seeing the cream colored leather snoopy bag charm in stores? I’m seeing them online but at a significant increase


----------



## chanrenee7

No, I haven't seen any.  On Black Friday there were only 2 signature print charms left. How much are the charms in stores?


----------

